# Seeking Medical Coding Position Elmira Ny / Sayre Pa Area



## okinc10 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Seeking Medical Coding/Billing from home or office pt time Waverly, NY/Sayre, PA*

deleted by user


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 22, 2008)

plshrk1 said:


> I am seeking a coding position in the Elmira, NY/Sayre, PA area.  I have a strong administrative background with three years as a MOA at the Guthrie Clinic in Sayre, PA.  May 31st I will be done with my college courses.  I am available for part-time employement on June 1st, 2008.  I will be available for full-time employment June 27th, 2008.  I would like to continue my certifcations once employed full-time.  Seeking full-time employment with benefits.  I am CPC-A certification pending.
> 
> Please contact Celeste Berkley 607-589-4205.  bcberkley@frontiernet.net/Thank you.



There is a coding job in the Sayre, Pa area I saw on this website last night, maybe you should check it out, but maybe it's not in your time frame, I guess they want someone as soon as they can find them.

Good luck,


----------

